# Best place to buy rice?



## rhiana (Aug 5, 2013)

I know this is already probably somewhere on the site but I can't find it. Best place to buy white rice in bulk?


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

There's a Spanish market near us where I get 25 lb bags for about $11, which I think is a pretty good price. I'd check one near you, if you have one.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Costco for me is the cheapest bet. Plus I can get it in 10, 25 and 50 lb bags.


----------



## Tacitus (Dec 30, 2012)

Ditto for me: Costco.

I've found other sources for other grains, like wheat and oats, but nothing beats Costco for rice yet.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*What kind of rice?*

I have some rice from the LDS Store house. I have never cooked any of it, but an LDS friend told me it is not the best tasting rice.

I have tried to buy different varieties of rice because I have someone who is allergic to gluten in my family. Even though we may be eating rice every day forever, it can be changed up by eating varieties.

I have some jasmine, basmati, sushi rice, risotto rice, wild rice, black rice, Thai rice. I do not buy and store brown rice even though it is one of my favorites and it is better than white rice.

I buy rice at Costco, Sams Club, H-Mart, and other local Asian markets.

H-Mart is a large Asian market with lots of varieties of things, and has a place to order online. http://www.hmart.com/ There are many H-Mart locations in New York, Massachusetts, Virginia, California, Colorado, Illinois, Texas, New Jersey, Maryland, Pennsylvania, Michigan.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Last time I checked FoodLion had #50 pound bag of white rice.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Walmart here is $10 for 20 lbs.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

We bought a membership at Sam's just for the rice.
25 lb. for less than $10 and 50 lb. for less than $ 20, but that was 3 years ago.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

Buy Thai rice from an asian food store. Its a sticky rice, has better flavor and will store lnger.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

oldasrocks said:


> Buy Thai rice from an asian food store. Its a sticky rice, has better flavor and will store lnger.


Why will it store longer?


----------



## Tacitus (Dec 30, 2012)

oldasrocks said:


> Buy Thai rice from an asian food store. Its a sticky rice, has better flavor and will store lnger.


I agree that Asian sticky rice tastes *a thousand times better* than the "light and fluffy" rice we eat here in the US. Jasmine rice is also much better.

But, I have never stored either of those because I was under the impression that it did not store as well (and, both sticky and jasmine are more expensive in the stores I frequent, and, sticky rice is often not sold).

However, if I am wrong, then I will be buying sticky rice only from now on. I will have to check out some Asian stores this month.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Tacitus said:


> I agree that Asian sticky rice tastes *a thousand times better* than the "light and fluffy" rice we eat here in the US. Jasmine rice is also much better.
> 
> But, I have never stored either of those because I was under the impression that it did not store as well (and, both sticky and jasmine are more expensive in the stores I frequent, and, sticky rice is often not sold).
> 
> However, if I am wrong, then I will be buying sticky rice only from now on. I will have to check out some Asian stores this month.


Yes, Asian sticky rice is awesome. We have a local restaurant chain called "Swing Thai". My allergic to gluten daughter has eaten many, many servings of their mango sticky rice. Sticky rice is not just a dessert rice, but it is especially good for desserts, such as rice puddings. http://thaifood.about.com/od/thaidesserts/r/mangoricepuddin.htm
I have some canned coconut milk stored to make this dessert, however, I don't have any mangos stored. But I know you can buy canned and dried mangos. (Writes it on her shopping list.)

One thing about cooking different kinds of rice such as sticky rice and basmati, they are typically soaked before they are cooked. Basmati rice is typically soaked for 20 minutes. Sticky rice can be soaked for hours. If you google the type of rice, you will find lots of help cooking them.

Basmati rice also has an incredible flavor. Split yellow peas or lentils makes a good Indian dish called dal, and together, rice and beans makes a complete protein. The spices in dal are good for trace nutrients we often don't get with a plain, un-spicy diet.

Risotto is an Italian rice dish made with Arborio rice. Risotto is a dish that is slow cooked, and can be cooked in a crock-pot. There are many, many recipes for Risotto. http://allrecipes.com/Recipes/Side-Dish/Rice/Risotto/

And, then we have sushi which is available in the deli of most supermarkets these days. It is amazing to me how popular it is. Storing some sushi rice and some nori (sea weed) may be a hit in some families.

I grew up in a meat and potatoes family and have always been interested in variety in types of foods I eat. We have explored all kinds of foods from different cultures worldwide.

Yes, buying some of these specialty rice may be a little more expensive. But, after you get a certain quantity of regular, cheap rice, adding 5, 10, 20, 25, or 50 lbs. of different varieties will be well worth it if you think you might be eating lots of rice in the future.

I have said it before, prepping isn't just about buying and getting, it is also about learning new things. The skill of knowing how to do many things with rice may help appetite fatigue in the future. If you have never had varieties, I suggest you eat at restaurants with foreign foods. If you decide to do so, research which ones have the best ratings. We ate at a Thai restaurant in Boston once that left us pretty disgusted.

Or, buy small quantities of varieties of rice and sample them before buying a large quantity to store. Experiment with new rice recipes and dishes.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*White Enriched Rice*

White enriched rice stores longer than any other type of rice.

I get it at SAM's . The last I bought was around eighteen dollars for fifty pounds.

I store it in Mylar bags with oxygen depleters in five gallon buckets.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

If I buy an unusual-for-the-average-person quantity of something, I buy it at a local store & pay cash so there's no paper trail of the transaction. Call me paranoid, it's okay.


----------



## Tacitus (Dec 30, 2012)

tsrwivey said:


> If I buy an unusual-for-the-average-person quantity of something, I buy it at a local store & pay cash so there's no paper trail of the transaction. Call me paranoid, it's okay.


Good thing I live in the Land of the Free and don't have to worry about things like that.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I have been told that Risotto Arborio rice has a nutty favor.
My daughter likes Jasmine rice.


----------



## piglett (Dec 10, 2010)

tsrwivey said:


> If I buy an unusual-for-the-average-person quantity of something, I buy it at a local store & pay cash so there's no paper trail of the transaction. Call me paranoid, it's okay.


we got a few looks & questions when we loaded 300lbs of white rice into the cart ar Costco

it's an hour & a 1/2 from the house
not like i'll go there every other day so we loaded up

we told them it was for a party :beercheer:


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*I never*



piglett said:


> we got a few looks & questions when we loaded 300lbs of white rice into the cart ar Costco
> 
> it's an hour & a 1/2 from the house
> not like i'll go there every other day so we loaded up
> ...


I have bought a hundred pounds of rice and sixty pounds of pinto beans at a time at Sam's and never had a clerk even look like they gave a flying flip why I wanted that quantity or who I was. Basically all they care about is break time and when the shift ends.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

AT Sam's and Costco you can buy a large bag of beans or rice and people don't even blink an eye. Buying 300 pounds, that is a different story. I can appreciate that if you have to drive a way to get there, you may buy larger quantities. I can drive 10 miles and buy a 25 lb. bag of beans and rice every month. In a year, I can have your 300 lbs. of each for a little more than $25.00 each month or $300.00 a year. 

The real deal about buying at Sam's, Costco, or even your grocery store is that they track all your purchases. If you buy from an independent distributor, like a local warehouse I have purchased from, you can use a fictitious name and pay in cash. George Washington might be their best customer.


----------



## bbrider (Sep 27, 2013)

We do a lot of our bulk shopping at "Cash-N-Carry". They are geared more towards restaurants and have no problem selling what ever you put on your cart. No membership required. Another one we use is "Grocery Outlet". They don't always have the name brand stuff, but worth checking out if there's one close enough. Just a thought for another option.


----------



## iceman3367 (Oct 25, 2013)

Be careful of Costco, SAMs and other box stores that you use a membership. what you buy is out into a data base, if your buying 50lb bags of rice every week that's considered hoarding and it's now a felony. But that's also where DHS will come first food is confiscatable in the time of martial law.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

weedygarden said:


> I have some rice from the LDS Store house. I have never cooked any of it, but an LDS friend told me it is not the best tasting rice.
> 
> I have tried to buy different varieties of rice because I have someone who is allergic to gluten in my family. Even though we may be eating rice every day forever, it can be changed up by eating varieties.
> 
> ...


Rice, in its pure form, is gluten-free is what`s added to rice that makes the problem, by eliminating the starch in rice you will get a better tasting rice and also lighter and better for diabetics , boil rice in plenty of water instead of cooking it the regular way, you will be getting a better rice.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

iceman3367 said:


> Be careful of Costco, SAMs and other box stores that you use a membership. what you buy is out into a data base, if your buying 50lb bags of rice every week that's considered hoarding and it's now a felony. But that's also where DHS will come first food is confiscatable in the time of martial law.


(Please refer me to hoarding article of law or statue or bill stating that buying food is a felony.)
*GORE FOOD BILL PASSES SENATE; CURBS EXCHANGES; Gives President Power to Stop Trading in Grain Futures if Prices Are Run Up*
Is about unlawful price control, not about consumers buying at the store.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Rice Storage.*

Brown and White Rices
Brown and white rices store very differently. Brown rice is only expected to store for 6 months under average conditions. This is because of the essential fatty acids in brown rice. These oils quickly go rancid as they oxidize. It will store much longer if refrigerated. White rice has the outer shell removed along with those fats. Because of this, white rice isn't nearly as good for you, but will store longer. Hermetically sealed in the absence of oxygen, plan on a storage life for white rice of 8-10 years at a stable temperature of 70 degrees F. It should keep proportionately longer if stored at cooler temperatures. Stored in the absence of oxygen, brown rice will last longer than if it was stored in air. Plan on 1 to 2 years. It is very important to store brown rice as cool as possible, for if you can get the temperature down another ten degrees, it will double the storage life again.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

readytogo said:


> Brown and White Rices
> Brown and white rices store very differently. Brown rice is only expected to store for 6 months under average conditions. This is because of the essential fatty acids in brown rice. These oils quickly go rancid as they oxidize. It will store much longer if refrigerated. White rice has the outer shell removed along with those fats. Because of this, white rice isn't nearly as good for you, but will store longer. Hermetically sealed in the absence of oxygen, plan on a storage life for white rice of 8-10 years at a stable temperature of 70 degrees F. It should keep proportionately longer if stored at cooler temperatures. Stored in the absence of oxygen, brown rice will last longer than if it was stored in air. Plan on 1 to 2 years. It is very important to store brown rice as cool as possible, for if you can get the temperature down another ten degrees, it will double the storage life again.


Yes, I have had brown rice go rancid. I use to eat lots of stir fry veggies with brown rice. I do keep brown rice in the refrigerator, but I don't store it in long term storage.

According to the LDS Family Storage Center, rice stored properly lasts 30 years.


----------



## rawhide2971 (Apr 19, 2013)

I buy most of my rice at either Sams or BJS (another warehouse store).
50 Pound bag	10/09/13	Sams $17.00	50 lbs	0.34
25 Pound Bag	10/12/13	Sams $9.76	25 lbs	0.39
10 Pound Bag	09/29/13	BJS $4.99	10 lbs	0.50

I buy sporadicly and I don't fear the current regime being smart enough to figure out that I have some of it in long term storage.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

I have no idea why but we have stored several varieties for years.

Freeze it for 30 day as you should all flours, pastas, rice etc at 0 F. Then pour into a 5 gallon bucket and seal. We get our food grade buckets for free from a friend who has a chinese restaurant. You can also get used food grade buckets cheap from a deli.


----------

